# Little River RR designs a 3D model of an AH&D Log Loader



## grabnet (Feb 24, 2009)

The fellas out on the Little River RR wanted to model the hard working AH&D Log Loaders that were seen throughout the Smoky Mountains.



















So they turned to the 21st century technology of 3D design at Shapeways.com and found a very good 3D modeler Nikita Krutov [email protected] from across the pond in Germany.

He was able to work with the good ole boys of the LRRR in designing a 1:20.3 model of this hard working beast.

He was able to work with these modern day images of the AH&D loader first built in the very early 20th century:









CASS WEST VIRGINIA


















LITTLE RIVER RR MUSEUM, TOWNSEND TENNESSEE


















CRADLE OF FORESTRY, PISGAH NF, NORTH CAROLINA

This is the 3 D image he came up with:










Now the fellas will look around for a 3D printer to build this interesting bit of early 20th century technology and move some logs.

Notice the steam engine is not included in the drawing, the intent was to reduce the printing costs and use one of the commercially available modeled steam engines.

Thanks for looking and any and all advice regarding the printing process and how to do it inexpensively.

Doc Tom


Doc Tom and the Little River RR guys in East Tennessee.


----------



## BrianTFowler (Sep 20, 2012)

Send me some more info on the file and I can get a good price on printing. (At cost of materials). I feel like the only stuff worth printing is the boom and the undercarriage. The rest deserves to be done in wood. (I have a laser cutter too).


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

beautiful job.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

A model had been done already on these. 

I think 2 or 3 are left also. Very fine and accurately built. Shown here with the bucket but the boom was/is also available


----------

